# [RISOLTO...guida in fondo...] cvs (applicare una patch)

## dastra

Ciao,

ho installato cvs mediante emerge, però ora vorrei applicare la patch trovata su questo sito: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130346 a causa di un errore.

Sapete come posso fare sempre utilizzando emerge?

ciaoLast edited by dastra on Fri Jul 13, 2007 8:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Utilizzando emerge direttamente è impossibile, al momento.

L'unica via è attendere che inseriscano la patch nel tree ufficiale, oppure (se hai fretta):

Copiarti l'ebuild nel tuo overlay locale

Copiarti la patch nella sottodirectory /files

Modificare l'ebuild per far applicare la patch ai sorgenti

Reinstallare cvs

----------

## drizztbsd

Usa portage-bashrc-ng del gechi overlay

----------

## Scen

 *drizztbsd wrote:*   

> Usa portage-bashrc-ng del gechi overlay

 

C'hai ragione, mi ero dimenticato del modulo "autopatch"di questo pacchetto!  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Non l'ho mai usato, però effettivamente fa proprio al caso di dastra!

----------

## dastra

Ciao,

grazie 1000 per i consigli, infatti sono riuscito a risolvere; metto una breve guida passo-passo:

//Prima installare layman e configuralo per gechi

emerge -av app-portage/layman

echo "source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf" >> /etc/make.conf

layman -f -o http://gechi-overlay.sf.net/layman.xml -a gechi

//a questo punto fare prelevare il "programmino" portage-bashrc-ng

emerge portage-bashrc-ng

//modificare il file di configurazione:

nano /etc/portage/bashrc-ng/bashrc-ng.conf

//e togliere il commento per l'autopatch (PATCH_OVERLAY=/usr/portage/local/patches/)

//a questo punto attivare l'autopatch

eselect bashrc-ng enable autopatch

//ora prendere il file contenete la patch e metterno nella cartella: /usr/portage/local/patches/dev-util/cvs/cvs-1.12.12-Patch_scaricata.patch

//a questo punto fare un emerge del programma (in questo caso cvs) ed è tutto OK!!!

ancora grazie 1000.

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

@ dastra

i pacchetti bashrc sono mascherati e nonostante li abbia aggiunti nel file .unmask e .keyword, non me li lascia installare.

Puoi dirmi la procedura che hai usato tenuto conto che sono su architettura stabile?

Grazie!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> @ dastra
> 
> i pacchetti bashrc sono mascherati e nonostante li abbia aggiunti nel file .unmask e .keyword, non me li lascia installare.
> 
> Puoi dirmi la procedura che hai usato tenuto conto che sono su architettura stabile?
> ...

 

Cosa dovresti installare?? spiegami(ci) meglio. 

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Tigerwalk wrote:*   @ dastra
> 
> i pacchetti bashrc sono mascherati e nonostante li abbia aggiunti nel file .unmask e .keyword, non me li lascia installare.
> 
> Puoi dirmi la procedura che hai usato tenuto conto che sono su architettura stabile?
> ...

 

ciao

volevo installare portage-bashrc-ng ma:

e

```
merge portage-bashrc-ng

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "portage-bashrc-ng" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng-0.14.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng-0.14 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng-9999 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Toffanin Mauro <toffanin.mauro@gmail.com> (22 May 2007)

# all the LiveCVS ebuild must be hard masked instead of setting

# them as 'missing keyword' (see Gentoo devmanual)

- app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng-0.13-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)
```

ciao!

----------

## crisandbea

devi aggiungere anche se ho visto ke hai scritto di averlo già fatto, ma controlla:

```

app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng     
```

 va inserito in 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

solo in questo file. non anche in   

```
/etc/portage/package.unmask
```

NB: hai già aggiunto con layman il gechi overlay ???vero??

ciauz e fammi sapere.

----------

## Tigerwalk

cancellato app-portage/portage-bashrc-ng da /etc/portage/package.unmask

parte l'emerge

Grazie (ma quando imparerò? Bho!)

----------

